# bloodlines and demodex



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

hey yall , i was wondering how yall feel about certain bloodlines carrying demodex? since it is a heredatary thing and stress can also cause it i heard. i have gotten rit of a NICE dog because they had it bad. and she came from a very big breeder. what are your view and thoughts about demodex and bloodlines ? and even people breeding demodex?

thank u


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen dogs from many bloodlines with demodex. I believe a dog shouldn't be bred if they have generalized demodiocosis, so they won't pass on the bad gene for having a suppressed immune system. The dog should be neutered or spayed. If the dog just has localized demodiocosis, then dog can be bred, because it's probably just caused stress or some type of sickness.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Sadly too many try to hide issues and dogs get bred that shouldn't be... it has more to do with the breeder than just saying a particular line


----------



## prdogos (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi To All
The Demodes In Sometime Tha The Breeder Nite Two Undestan That Breding Whit That Desees Will Not Bring Any Prestigious For Their On Or Their Keenel. Thas The Way I See Thimks.


----------

